# Legacy Learning Systems: Opinions?



## mrgnomer (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a real newbie to the forum and guitar. One of my dreams has been to learn the guitar well.

Recently I've found out my wife has also been keenly interested in learning to play the guitar well. Best motivation for me to jump in with both feet.

We both can read music, have a beginners background in piano and I've got an intermediate skill level with the recorder and electric organ.

We both have what I think are good entry level guitars. So far I've got a few books and have been surfing on line and found what seems to be some good lessons. We're progressing but it's getting sort of tedious and I can see us hitting a wall real soon when we end some free on line beginners lessons and finish the books we have.

I've asked for advice already on another post and the response was to find a good instructor. I think that's good advice but while I was getting to know this forum I ran across the Learn and Master Guitar Lessons from Legacy Learning Systems. They were rated very highly.

I can appreciate that a good instructor is probably the best option but, for a newbie looking to save some money, are the Legacy Learning System's, Learn and Master the Guitar a good home study alternative to a live guitar instructor? Has anyone gone through the program and how would they rate it?


----------



## mrgnomer (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

A good live instructor sounds like the way to go. Thanks again for the advice.

I'm going to seriously hang on to that advice and know of a couple local shops that offer lessons.

I've got really good skills in other areas, some self taught and others taught by instructors. Instructor taught had a higher learning curve and showed me skills that at the time I wasn't advanced enough to use but later gave me a foundation for mastery when the instruction made sense and could be applied. I learned things from a live instructor I probably would have never figured out on my own.

Still, there are other skills either for lack of an instructor or because of practicing them daily for a few years I slogged through and figured out on my own and got very good. Took a lot of research, experimenting and practice but eventually I learned most of the ins and outs.

I agree, though, that nothing beats a good instructor. I'm leaning towards the Learn and Master the guitar series as a compromise between live one on one and no instructor at all. Maybe I can try it out with my wife and see how it is. Would be interesting to see how effective the course is for a beginner. It's gotten a lot of good reviews.

I'm still interested in knowing from those who used to course how effective they found it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with a real teacher. 

If you aren't happy with the local music store teachers, check with the local college/ university. A number of years ago I wanted to tune up my finger picking skills, decided a bit of classical training would help. I phoned the University, found a guy that lived quite close to my house that gave lessons. I took them for a year, it was great.

Nothing beats a good teacher. Even something simple like "hey, move your wrist like this", you ain't gonna get that online.

I was reading an article the other day in a mid-90s guitar mag, a Hendrix issue. An interview with Mitch Mitchell. At the time he was excited that whatever tour he was going to be on was going to be in New York for a bit, and he'd already booked lessons with one of his favorite drum teachers. An icon drummer since the 60's, he still takes lessons. And lots of working musicians do that. You never stop learning.


----------



## mrgnomer (Oct 23, 2008)

College/University classes, that's something I didn't think of. Good idea. Thanks, dewagar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My experience with music teachers at music shops have not been that great as well as others who have asked questions similar to yours. The reason seems to be that a music store is there mainly to sell equipment. On the other hand the better teachers with better structured lessons are usually found at music studios because a music studio is there to teach music not sell equipment, so in order to stay in business they have to be good at what they do.

I presently have the L & M Guitar set and I really like it. It matches my schedule. Steven Krantz is a very good teacher and the online help is a great addition that other DVD learning systems don't have. Since you already have a bit of guitar knowledge and can read music, I would recommend it for you. You can always find an instructor to give you a lesson or two on something you're having a bit of trouble with and then go back to the DVD. L & M has the 20 DVD or the 10 DVD set. I have the 10 DVD set and believe that's fine but you may want to opt for the 20 DVD set for only $30.00 more.

By the way, I think it's great that you and your wife want to learn. There's nothing like having someone to encourage you and even better when it's your best friend. 

One other thing; if you decide to go with an instructor you can likely find a good one on kijiji.com by clicking on services/music lessons. Good playing, Flip.


----------



## mrgnomer (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and tips on finding a good instructor, Flip :smile:

We've decided to try the Legacy Learning guitar course. I did go for the expanded edition of 20 CDs. So far we find it's very good. The 1st session covered what we'd already learned through self teaching but as far as developing music theory and finger coordination/dexterity we're pleased that the 2nd session was challenging. We're on the 3rd and covering new ground now.

The course is what I hoped it would be and you're right, the on line forum and resources supporting the course makes it deeper still. We will probably seek out a good instructor if we get stuck along the way but so far so good.


----------

